# Single bevel gyuto



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

Does anyone know any good one sided gyuto makers? I've seen a couple but they are outrageously priced. I'd really like to get one. It seems like such a cool idea.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 22, 2013)

Sugimoto


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

I only see a double bevel gyuto on their site


----------



## James (Jun 22, 2013)

Aritsugu A type is pretty close from what I remember.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

almost all gyutos from japan are double bevel... to this day, i havent seen a true single bevel gyuto from japan. Now, highly asymmetric... thats a different story.


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 22, 2013)

TC Blades makes a single bevel gyuto.


----------



## eshua (Jun 22, 2013)

I always wondered about this too. 

Want something to beat on for negi, cucumber, shallot and all the other things we have to bang out thin. 

"highly asymmetric..." will be what you need after a few sharpening, but I always hate the idea of buying a high class 50/50 and then grinding the crap out of it.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jun 22, 2013)

I always thought that a gyuto was a Japanese made 'western' style blade. Hence the double bevel ?


----------



## pkjames (Jun 22, 2013)

that has to be kiritsuke.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 22, 2013)

Whats the diff between a true single bevel gyuto (with ura) and a large deba?




pkjames said:


> that has to be kiritsuke.



I thought kiritsuke was a cross btween a deba and a yanagiba?


----------



## Lefty (Jun 22, 2013)

TC Blades gyutos are heavy, in your face, solid, gyutos with a "virtual single bevel", as I call it. The micro bevel is more like a regular bevel on a laser (small, but definitely there). The bevel on the other side, however, is done just like any single bevel knife. It creates a very different feeling gyuto, but they really are worth experiencing. I like mine quite a bit (and I' sayin this, not as a vendor, but as a member, since I don't have his gyutos on my site).

As for what makes a "single bevel gyuto" different than a deba. In my opinion, that's blade thickness, no ura and much less upsweep at the tip. That's just my opinion.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 22, 2013)

IIRC, there is a yanagiba profile and a more "regular profile" for kiritsuke. But in terms of use, i remember seeing somewhere saying a kiritsuke more or less serves the same function as a gyuto (does pretty much everything).


----------



## bkdc (Jun 22, 2013)

I've had no difficulty banging away with my asymmetric grind gyutos and producing paper-thin slices of cucumber. I don't know where a single bevel will help you that much. Learning how to use an usuba requires some time.


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 22, 2013)

my single bevel old hickory 10 inch chef knife (bought it that way) works the same way as any other chef knife i've used.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 22, 2013)

Lefty said:


> TC Blades gyutos are heavy, in your face, solid, gyutos with a "virtual single bevel", as I call it. The micro bevel is more like a regular bevel on a laser (small, but definitely there). The bevel on the other side, however, is done just like any single bevel knife. It creates a very different feeling gyuto, but they really are worth experiencing. I like mine quite a bit (and I' sayin this, not as a vendor, but as a member, since I don't have his gyutos on my site).As for what makes a "single bevel gyuto" different than a deba. In my opinion, that's blade thickness, no ura and much less upsweep at the tip. That's just my opinion.


If there's no ura, is it actually a single-bevel? Or is that just part of a "japanese single-bevel?"


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> I thought kiritsuke was a cross btween a deba and a yanagiba?


I think it's yanagi and usuba


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 22, 2013)

I hope Jon will chime in on this because I always thought a Kiritsuke was a Gyuto/Yanagi cross.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

I think Brad is asking this because(I think) he is really really really wanting to get into the single-bevel world. 
Brad, I think once you get to use/own one, you probably wouldn't really want a gyuto with a single bevel. Yes, my traditional single-bevel knives are awesome and scary-sharp, but the edges tend to be fragile and are better suited to each task they were originally created for.


----------



## pkjames (Jun 22, 2013)

I am pretty sure yanigiba/deba combo is a Mioroshi deba.


----------



## cclin (Jun 22, 2013)

Lefty said:


> TC Blades gyutos are heavy, in your face, solid, gyutos with a "virtual single bevel", as I call it. The micro bevel is more like a regular bevel on a laser (small, but definitely there). The bevel on the other side, however, is done just like any single bevel knife. It creates a very different feeling gyuto, but they really are worth experiencing. I like mine quite a bit (and I' sayin this, not as a vendor, but as a member, since I don't have his gyutos on my site).
> 
> As for what makes a "single bevel gyuto" different than a deba. In my opinion, that's blade thickness, no ura and much less upsweep at the tip. That's just my opinion.


yep!! my 240mm TC blade just about everything LEFTY describe! not a true Japanese single bevel(no ura) but close enough. weight 228g, spine wide 3mm, heel height 51mm. TC blade gyuto cut really nice but it will wedge on extra tall hard root vegetable. I purchased this gyuto to learn how to cut/sharpen Japanese single bevel knife, very interesting knife to working with....


----------



## jgraeff (Jun 22, 2013)

Cclin- that is a nice blade there!!

i have never used a true single bevel with ura, but i sharpen most of my gyutos with a 70/30. My last one from Luke Snyder is an 80/20 or even 90/10 very asymmetric. The knife is super sharp. and i quite like it. However i dont see how a true single bevel would help you. If your bevel is too wide on the front it will cause steering i would think.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 22, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I think it's yanagi and usuba



+! We have a winner. And it is in no way a substitute for a gyuto.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 22, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> +! We have a winner. And it is in no way a substitute for a gyuto.


Thanks PT/KK. I agree with KK's other statement though: once I got a single-bevel (a few days ago to be honest) I view it as something totally different from the double-bevel profiles like gyuto. Like trying to compare a screwdriver to a crescent wrench.


----------



## JKerr (Jun 22, 2013)

If you just want something with an asymmetrical grind then there are plenty of options. If you actually want something with an "true single bevel grind", then the only ones I can think of are the Suinsin Momizi funayuki in gin3 or white steel (gin3 only goes up to 210mm) or the Sakai Takayuki Denshin Denshou line, both pretty expensive though. Here's some links:

http://www.chefsarmoury.com/kitchen...denshin-denshou-240mm-wa-gyuto/prod_1325.html
http://www.suisin.co.jp/English/dreamcraft/momizi/index.htm

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

just a few things for reference:
kiritsuke= combination of yanagiba and usuba
mirorishi deba= combination of yanagiba and deba
funayuki= thin deba used for aji, saba, etc.

and single bevel gyutos do exist, they just tend to be made by western custom makers based on a misunderstanding of japanese knives (like many people seem to think that all japanese knives are single bevel, but dont understand the way the knives are constructed or the what the single bevel knives are often used for)

Also, once an for all, kiritsuke &#8800; gyuto


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, I guess it's things like this that confuse people, a so-called 'kiritsuke-gyuto'









So not a real kiritsuke then? I suppose it's a gyuto with a kiritsuke-shaped tip?


----------



## mhlee (Jun 22, 2013)

Patatas Bravas said:


> So not a real kiritsuke then? I suppose it's a gyuto with a kiritsuke-shaped tip?



It's not a single bevel knife; therefore, it's not a kiritsuke. It is as you supposed.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

yes, you are correct... that is not a kiritsuke. It is, however, a gyuto... just one that happens to have the kiritsuke-style tip. It is a double bevel knife.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

I saw someone post a pic of a single bevel gyuto on the newest knife but section. That's what really sparked my interest. It just seems like it would be a fun knife for me. I am so highly addicted to knives now. You guys have turned me into an addict!


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 22, 2013)

Gotta love this place. There's always something new to learn.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 22, 2013)

Brad Gibson said:


> I saw someone post a pic of a single bevel gyuto on the newest knife but section. That's what really sparked my interest. It just seems like it would be a fun knife for me. I am so highly addicted to knives now. You guys have turned me into an addict!



Which one was that?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

maybe the HHH one that he did a while back (again, a custom made knife at the customers request)


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol I can't find the newest knife buy section. What is it under? I always find it on what's new tab


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe you mean this Ajikataya? Heavily asymmetric, but not 1-bevelled.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

its close to 50/50... i know that knife... its got that same bevel on the other side


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh, yeah that was it. It looked like a single bevel. Thanks for clearing it up Jon!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

That knife is such a beauty!


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 22, 2013)

JBroida said:


> its close to 50/50... i know that knife... its got that same bevel on the other side



I haven't seen it in person - just paraphrasing Von Blewitt, the proud owner, who told me something to this effect.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

having seen more of hinoura-san's work than anyone here and also having spent more time in his workshop, i feel very comfortable saying that that particular knife has the same looking bevel on the other side. The edge itself may be asymmetric, but thats about it. I've got a some of that line here in front of me to confirm.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

Would you even recommend the idea of a single bevel gyuto Jon?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

nope


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

I also saw this black mirror finished single bevel gyuto a while back on the site not allowed here. But it was outrageous prices. Probably reasonable prices for the finish.... I was just looking for something more humble.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

The knife I'm referring to is made by an itto-ryu. Do you know of him or have you tried any of his knives Jon?


----------



## Seth (Jun 22, 2013)

JBroida said:


> nope



Why? Sounds interesting to me.


----------



## eshua (Jun 22, 2013)

No single bevel grind, no to sharpening 99% / 1% on the primary edge, or or both?


----------



## mpukas (Jun 22, 2013)

Seth said:


> Why? Sounds interesting to me.



edge would be too fragile for gyuto work repeatedly hitting the board; single bevel would steer terribly in food items taller than the bevel; would wedge in tall food items due to thick spine - most single bevel knives (except something like a fugubiki) are thicker at the spine than most gyuto (expect something like a Heiji, Kato, etc).


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

i've seen them in person, and sharpened some, but not what mark is calling black mirror.


----------



## cclin (Jun 22, 2013)

mpukas said:


> edge would be too fragile for gyuto work repeatedly hitting the board; single bevel would steer terribly in food items taller than the bevel; would wedge in tall food items due to thick spine - most single bevel knives (except something like a fugubiki) are thicker at the spine than most gyuto (expect something like a Heiji, Kato, etc).



my experience with TC blade gyuto, I don't feel edge is fragile with the micro bevel on back side. I agree it has steer & wedge issue when cutting food taller than shinogi line.....


----------



## schanop (Jun 22, 2013)

Just go and grab PT's newly listed Suisin Gin Momiji up in B/S/T.


----------



## Patatas Bravas (Jun 23, 2013)

Patatas Bravas said:


> Maybe you mean this Ajikataya? Heavily asymmetric, but not 1-bevelled.





JBroida said:


> its close to 50/50... i know that knife... its got that same bevel on the other side





Patatas Bravas said:


> I haven't seen it in person - just paraphrasing Von Blewitt, the proud owner, who told me something to this effect.





JBroida said:


> having seen more of hinoura-san's work than anyone here and also having spent more time in his workshop, i feel very comfortable saying that that particular knife has the same looking bevel on the other side. The edge itself may be asymmetric, but thats about it. I've got a some of that line here in front of me to confirm.



Well, if that's the only proof you can come up with then I'm not at all convinced! :whistling:


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 23, 2013)

Jon, I think you should have a special project to have a true single bevel gyuto made, then do a pass around on the forum, then there will be a general understanding of how ridiculous the whole concept is, and no one will bring up the idea again. First hand experience is key.

Naturally you will have to eat the cost, consider it an early Xmas gift to the forum. If you need help I have $5 to spare. I just got paid yesterday. :lol2:


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol!!! That suisin single bevel gyuto that PT sold on b/s/t recently doesn't seem that absurd. It actually looks pretty awesome. The major thing for me is; does it just look super awesome, or can it perform well also? If it is as sharp as I think it can be, you could keep a toothy edge on it and achieve a more sharp edge than a 50/50. If it doesn't steer itself all over the board and lose its edge in minutes I think it could be of great value in a pro kitchen.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2013)

The suisin momiji funayuki is not a gyuto... its a type of deba used specifically for saba, aji, and the like. In most areas in japan, that is what funayuki is. The only exception is in rural areas, they sometimes make them double bevel, but they are still deba-like knives. Only in the US is funayuki a type of gyuto.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2013)

eshua said:


> No single bevel grind, no to sharpening 99% / 1% on the primary edge, or or both?



Single bevel gyutos in general dont make sense... the grind makes much less sense than a highly asymmetric edge, but neither is a good idea.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 23, 2013)

Jon hates this thread, I'm just gonna stop with it. Happy birthday Jon lol


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2013)

lol...actually, its an important thread... a lot of people misunderstand these things, so i'm glad we're talking about them


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 23, 2013)

JBroida said:


> Single bevel gyutos in general dont make sense... the grind makes much less sense than a highly asymmetric edge, but neither is a good idea.



Interesting I thin assem. gyuto's shallow angle close to the stone on both sides.Been doing your higher final bevel just on the cutting side,removing burr on backside.It is not a single bevel,but if you do this every time major sharpening the knife it takes on a more assem. flavor.I have done this to a couple of my J-Gyuto & they cut very well to me anyway.I have known Japanese National cooks here that sharpen their Gyuto's just on the cutting side.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2013)

asymmetrical is not bad, but double bevel knives are not designed to be sharpened to 90/10 or 99/1 asymmetries. Also, keep in mind that even if chefs do this (and even if they are japanese), many of them have their knives fixed by professional sharpeners who do not do this. I used to sharpen this way also, until i went to japan and started learning under chefs, but more importantly, professional sharpeners there. Not one person that i've trained under in japan sharpens double bevel knives that way. Moreover, not one professional sharpener in Japan that i've talked to (and i know quite a few) think this is a good idea (and i've asked all of them).


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 23, 2013)

Single beveled gyuto, or suji or any western knife doesn't make much sense - there is a good reason why there is only one or two makers who produce them. 

Hybrid honesuki/mukimono/paring knife is the only knife in my opinion that could see a limited use and most of it will come from fabricating poultry.

M


----------



## jonnachang (Jun 23, 2013)

I believe the only true single-beveled gyuto Ivet ever seen was Ichimonji Mitsuhide, It was western handled.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I have seen that one back on the old forum. Now I wonder what the purpose of that knife was.

M


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 23, 2013)

I think the purpose of a single bevel gyuto serves the same purpose as a rolex watch that doesn't work. It's the fact that you were able to obtain and own one even though it doesn't serve it's original purpose very well.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 23, 2013)

Chef Doom said:


> I think the purpose of a single bevel gyuto serves the same purpose as a rolex watch that doesn't work. It's the fact that you were able to obtain and own one even though it doesn't serve it's original purpose very well.



I don't know of a Rolex watch with a flawed design. A broken Rolex can fixed, but a single beveled gyuto can't, unless you regrind it into a much smaller double-beveled knife, but the work you have to put into it, makes it not worth it.

It's simply a flawed design by whoever doesn't understand the purpose of a chefs knife in Western cuisine. And that is the reason you don't see single-beveled gyutos out there, well, almost. 

Asymmetric bevel is often seen on a knife that is flat ground somewhat thick edge (I would say .020-.025") thick and then a wide bevel cut on one side and deburred on the other. The thicker the edge, the wider the bevel has to be to cut, so some of folks can confuse it for a single bevel, but it is not. 

A


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 24, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I don't know of a Rolex watch with a flawed design. A broken Rolex can fixed, but a single beveled gyuto can't, unless you regrind it into a much smaller double-beveled knife, but the work you have to put into it, makes it not worth it.



Hahahaha, you win this round Marko. I can't argue with that. :thumbsup: 

I just hope people got the general point I was trying to make.


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 9, 2015)

I was clicking around some Japanese sites, and came across this page:

http://www.utihamono.com/houcho/gyutoum-k.html

&#21644;&#24335;&#29275;&#20992; &#29255;&#20995; Which I believe is Single bevel Wa-gyuto , and I said huh? 

Then I started googling and this thread popped up. Anyone seen/used these before?


----------



## sharptools (Aug 10, 2015)

In case anyone is actually looking for one. JCK has blue #2 single bevel wa petty/santoku/gyutos. It is their FRKZ house series.

FBS-1 through 5

At least they advertise it as single bevel.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 11, 2015)

Is not single bevel gyuto an oxymoron on itself? o_/


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Aug 11, 2015)

There are some single bevel Tesshu gyutos on AFrames right now:

http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.y...0mm-blue-i-steel-single-bevel-chef-kn210.html

http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.y...0mm-blue-i-steel-single-bevel-chef-kn240.html

http://yhst-27988581933240.stores.y...0mm-blue-i-steel-single-bevel-chef-kn270.html


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 11, 2015)

Really curious as to how well/bad they work in real life.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 11, 2015)

oldcookie said:


> Really curious as to how well/bad they work in real life.



Those Tesshu blades are really cool. The edge will be more fragile than a DB Gyuto. With these a micro bevel is a good idea to add a little strength to the edge. As with any SB they can get razor sharp on a polishing stone. You are deff. limited with the kind of foods you cut with it. Nothing too hard.


----------



## Dardeau (Aug 11, 2015)

If those had the same grind on both sides I would have bought one already


----------



## limpet (Aug 11, 2015)

I remember I saw single bevel gyutos by Yoshihiro Yauji so I googled...

Yauji gyuto 210mm: http://www.slipstenar.se/sv/yauji-shiro/98-yauji-gyuto-210mm.html
Yauji Suminagashi Shirogami Gyuto 240mm: http://www.japanische-kochmesser.ch...-Suminagashi-Shirogami-Gyuto-240mm::3408.html


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 11, 2015)

A single bevel gyuto sounds horrid, I can't imagine any possible benefits and see a LOT of problems.

I would wager that anyone who would benefit from a single bevel gyuto is either mistaken or using their gyuto in a way which would be much better suited to a traditional single bevel knife.


----------



## oldcookie (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah, I can imagine how awkward it would be. I'm just usually curious about things that don't make sense.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 12, 2015)

Hmm.. interesting. I've never had a single bevel before, so I don't understand some of the discussion here. need to go try one out.


----------

